# Uterus infection??..d&c recovery...



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

I had my d&c Teus. and was expecting my recovery to be better...although I have been carrying on as normal...pretty active...I'm on no pain meds. but today I noticed the pain/cramping/tightening to be worse?...hmmm...could this be a sign of a uterus infection? ...my ob didn't put me on precautionary anitibiotics afterwards..i'm just so paranoid because I needed the d&c and God forbid have any complications from it. what was your experience? oh..and my bleeding seems to be normal 4 days post op...still light and consistent...just need a pantiliner. how was your recovery? thanks...

Karen


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

Karen,
I've now had two D&C's and I had drastically different experiences with each. The first, I had very little cramping, but light to moderate bleeding for about 10 days after the procedure. The second, I had no bleeding, but cramping off and on for about two weeks, sometimes rather severe. But I was told that neither was abnormal, and I haven't had any issues with infection, etc.

I hope this helps.
Mindi


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

After my d&c I had no bleeding for 2 days, and then had rather heavy bleeding with intense cramping around 5 days post procedure . .. bleeding lasted about a week.

IF you have no fever, and the cramps are not worse than menstrual cramps I think you are probably fine - I had a uterine infection once, and it was intense in terms of cramping - nearly like the most difficult labor/transitioning cramps without letting up every few minutes for a bit.

HTH. Take care. It might put your mind at ease to call the doc who performed the d&c and just check in.


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

Karen, I'm so sorry for your loss.
I had a D&E for a second trimester loss 3 1/2 weeks ago. I had moderate bleeding for a day or two, light bleeding for another day or two, then spotting that continued til about 2 weeks afterwards. I think I had cramping on and off for the first 5 days or so. The spotting would sometimes stop for a 1/2 day or a day and then start up again. It finally stopped after I started drinking raspberry leaf tea for a few days and (TMI) passed a few clots.
If you aren't in intense pain, chances are you're having a normal recovery. It still sucks, though, huh? I hope the cramping goes away soon.


----------



## mummamilk (Jul 15, 2003)

I had a very life threatening uterine infection. I was experiencing cramps and was told it was normal. From my experience everyone has a different threshold for pain. I was completely ignoring my bodies signals. By the time I went to the hospital I was septic and giving DH instructions for caring for kids after my death.

My advice is listen to your body. Do you feel well?


----------



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replys....I'm actually feeling much better today...and still no fever...and my temps are continuing to fall (I chart every morning) so hopefully that's a good sign the hormones are leaving my body and I hope to get back to regular cycles soon...I'm just so anxious to start to TTC..that last post did scare me a little..I"m so sorry! Have you healing from the infection...are you still able to have children?! thanks again...your support has been so comforting...

Karen


----------



## earthmothergypsy (Jan 12, 2007)

After my d&c (a second one because the doc didn't get all the tissues out with the first one after a m/ of twins at 12 weeks, I went home and drank echinacea tea/infusion daily for 10 days. This is the herbal that Susun Weed recommends for keeping childbed fever away after a birth. I also took extra vit C during this time. Anything to boost my immune system. We use nothing but natural and herbal remedies for our health care. Anyway, I took the info in at my check up and the doctor said it was a perfect way to keep infection at bay and should have worked perfectly. ~smiling~

So, if you are concerned, you might want to do some immune system boosting herbals like echineca and some vit C.

~A


----------



## mummamilk (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi tripleblessed--I didn't want to scare you but I couldn't sit quietly.

No I can't have more babies. That is why I mention my experience.

It would be a miracle if I carried another baby. I've already had one miracle. I had surgery to remove an ectopic and was told DS was an empty sac. My "empty sac" will be 12 in September.

I spent 30 yrs not "listening" to my body. It is a hard habit to break, but I'm trying.


----------

